# Can anyone hold a comp or meet up in West NY?



## patrickcuber (Jun 24, 2015)

I live in Western New York and I feel all lonely. There have not been many comps in my area. There have been a few but I need one to be closer to where I live. Can anyone host one in WNY?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 24, 2015)

Adam Attia to the rescue!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 24, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Adam Attia to the rescue!



eyy, but I live in the city


----------



## pdilla (Jun 25, 2015)

Am I the only one who saw the title and thought that "wny" looked like "why" that had a glitched white smudge over the top of it?


----------



## patrickcuber (Jun 25, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Adam Attia to the rescue!



What?


----------



## Sessinator (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm in western/upstate NY for the summer. 

In recent years the only competitions in the region have been hosted by Cornell, but it seems as though their club is no longer active. If you don't want to organize and simply want to attend a competition, the closest competitions to you might be the Ontario, Canada competitions. Of course, that depends on how north/west you are in New York.

Given that western/upstate NY is a pretty spread out region, I probably wouldn't go to a cube meet, but I would definitely attend and help out at a competition if I'm available. 

I've also organized before, though in Virginia where I attend school and have better access to venues and a solid staff.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 25, 2015)

patrickcuber said:


> What?



That would be me xD unfortunately this nub has no idea what New York is xD


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hopefully this isn't too far:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...-Lakes-Cubing-Competition-2015-(Cleveland-OH)


----------



## Sessinator (Jun 29, 2015)

Huh, just realizing that some places in New York aren't terribly far from Ohio. A bit far out from me though, but hopefully some others can make it!


----------



## Anubis (Aug 29, 2015)

patrickcuber said:


> I live in Western New York and I feel all lonely. There have not been many comps in my area. There have been a few but I need one to be closer to where I live. Can anyone host one in WNY?



I can!!! I live in west New York!


----------



## mattr555 (Mar 14, 2016)

I know this is kind of an old post but if one was held in the Hudson Valley would you come to it?


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 14, 2016)

Not quite West NY, but I'd probably come (I'd be willing to help you btw)


----------

